# Looking for 1993-1994 Tachyon



## merlinluvr (Feb 6, 2010)

I am just sick I sold my old Tachyon years ago and have recently had the itch to build up a classic TT rig. 

93 and 94 are the only years I'm interested in b/c they went to 650c after that and then the newer ones when they went back to 700c have a lot of issues under American Bicycle. 

56 is ideal, but 58 is doable. 

If you know of anyone of run across one PLEASE PLEASE email me at the following as I can't get on this site much due to administrator issues on work laptop. Thanks much. 

email: [email protected]


----------

